# Here I go again!



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Getting ready to make some sausage for Christmas. I went to the supermarket today and picked up 28 pounds of pork shoulder. The butcher did me a square and de-boned them for me ( there were 3). I let the bones simmer for a while and I'll use the broth instead of water tomorrow. The 28 pounds after de-boning was 19 1/2 pounds. The bone and skin accounted for 30% of the total weight. After calculations it comes out to $1.43 per pound. I told the butcher that for his time (he didn't charge me) I would drop off a few bags of pulled pork I have in the freezer. Oh yeah, the sausage tomorrow is gonna be 15 pounds kilbasa and 5 pounds sweet italian sausage. I'll post picture either tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nick Do you have my name for x mas?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Remember the Fennel


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 15, 2006)

You go Boy.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2006)

Very nice...I love it when they debone it and square it up...(just make sure that he took the gland out)...Can't wait to see the pics...you going to smoke any of that?


I need to make some more sausage..of the 40lbs of Polish I made a few weeks ago...we only have 10lbs left...looks like next weekend will a sauasge making weekend...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2006)

Here is a start with some pictures. Everything is ground and all seasoned. I'm gonna start stuffing in a little while.

19 1/2 pounds



Soon to be Italian



Italian taste test



Soon to be Polish



I'm so happy!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 16, 2006)

That 'EYE'talian sausage sounds good Nick....can't wait to see it done


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

You go Sausage Boy!  Send me a link or two!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Saaaaaweet! 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 16, 2006)

You need to get your booty down to Ace Mart and buy yourself 3 or 4 meat lugs..two would be a good starting point. They just about indespensible for sausage making...rubbing briskets..making chow chow and sundry other tasks.   You know whut I'm talking about? They gray plastic and about 4 inch deep rectangular shaped about 2 feet long etc. and the bus boy uses them when he cleans up dirty dishes at the Tex Mex restaurant. They also called busing lugs I think.  Tell Mama to tell Santa to bring you a couple.  They look similar to this:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages-mai ... -lugs.html

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

And they come from Deeetroit!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> You need to get your booty down to Ace Mart and buy yourself 3 or 4 meat lugs..two would be a good starting point. They just about indespensible for sausage making...rubbing briskets..making chow chow and sundry other tasks.   You know whut I'm talking about? They gray plastic and about 4 inch deep rectangular shaped about 2 feet long etc. and the bus boy uses them when he cleans up dirty dishes at the Tex Mex restaurant. They also called busing lugs I think.  Tell Mama to tell Santa to bring you a couple.  They look similar to this:
> 
> http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages-mai ... -lugs.html
> 
> bigwheel



Yeah I hear you! I have a 5 gallon pail from the local deli that I do my mixing in and it's tough.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy $hit. This sausage stuffer that I bought is the best thing I've ever gotten! Couldn't have been any easier stuffing these bad bays than it went today! 



Italian










Polish


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great job Nick!
Look Larry 2 zip loc bags.............those are for us [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks great Nick...Good job...A couple of sweater boxs work well for the lugs and they come with lids in case you need to keep the meat overnight..That bucket stuffer works like a dream don't it.....you might want to invest in some nonskid padding like for motorhomes so you don't scratch up the counter top with the bottom of the stuffer..


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 16, 2006)

Well that pail outta work too..thought maybe you was trying to mix it up up in the glass bowls in the pitcher.  Looks very professional.  Hope mama dont give you a whupping for clamping that stuffer to her nice table.  I flat ruined a dining room table from clamping a hand grinder to it back in the good old days.  Now did any of that stuff you making have any cure in it?  Is that stuffer the Northern Tools model? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff.  Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Nick, what's that "Tigerettes" shirt in the pic?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Great job Nick!
> Look Larry 2 zip loc bags.............those are for us [smilie=banana.gif]


Come and get it!



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great Nick...Good job...A couple of sweater boxs work well for the lugs and they come with lids in case you need to keep the meat overnight..That bucket stuffer works like a dream don't it.....you might want to invest in some nonskid padding like for motorhomes so you don't scratch up the counter top with the bottom of the stuffer..


I'm gonna mount it to a board so it reaches across the counter. This way I can clamp it in 2 places.



			
				bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well that pail outta work too..thought maybe you was trying to mix it up up in the glass bowls in the pitcher.  Looks very professional.  Hope mama dont give you a whupping for clamping that stuffer to her nice table.  I flat ruined a dining room table from clamping a hand grinder to it back in the good old days.  Now did any of that stuff you making have any cure in it?  Is that stuffer the Northern Tools model? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff.  Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel


I think the tubs you mentioned earlier would be easier to mix in. I'm gonna look into those. I only used the bowl to keep it in the refridgerater while I was stuffing the polish sausage. The stuffer came from Grizzly. It looks exactly the same as the one from Northern tools and from Sausagemaker only it was $59.



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Nick, what's that "Tigerettes" shirt in the pic?



My daughter was on the kickline in high school. That was the name of the team.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Larry's on his way [smilie=banana.gif]
GO "TIGERETTES"! [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry's on his way [smilie=banana.gif]
> GO "TIGERETTES"! [smilie=banana.gif]



I'll leave the light on for him!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif] .................


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 16, 2006)

great lookin sausages Nick....PM me for an address if you need to dispose of some of it......


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 17, 2006)

Great looking stuff there Nick. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I vote that you done an outstanding job on the deal. Congrats.

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick if you bring it down I'll give you a beer and half price WR.  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3en7awq1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick if you bring it down I'll give you a beer and half price WR.  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif][/quote:3en7awq1]

Like I said, I'll leave the light on for you!


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 19, 2006)

hey nick is that one northern tools?  nice looking links.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> hey nick is that one northern tools?  nice looking links.



bigwheel wrote: 
Well that pail outta work too..thought maybe you was trying to mix it up up in the glass bowls in the pitcher. Looks very professional. Hope mama dont give you a whupping for clamping that stuffer to her nice table. I flat ruined a dining room table from clamping a hand grinder to it back in the good old days. Now did any of that stuff you making have any cure in it? Is that stuffer the Northern Tools model? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff. Thanks. 

bigwheel 

I think the tubs you mentioned earlier would be easier to mix in. I'm gonna look into those. I only used the bowl to keep it in the refridgerater while I was stuffing the polish sausage. The stuffer came from Grizzly. It looks exactly the same as the one from Northern tools and from Sausagemaker only it was $59.


----------

